# Son saves his Dad's life - wants a PS3 for it



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

> Usually when you hear stories about the PS3 on the local news, it's because somebody got stabbed for one or an old lady got punched in the face over it or something -- kind of depressing really. So we were stoked when we saw GamingTarget's story about a 9-year-old boy who saved his father's life and decided he deserved a PS3 for the heroic act.
> 
> According to the news segment, 9-year-old Matty Lovo was able to gain control of a 100,000 pound tractor-trailer after his dad passed out behind the wheel. He used the truck's CB to call for help and a second driver was able to come and bring the truck to a stop. His grateful father was interviewed by the local news agency, and said his son "keeps telling me he thinks he needs his PlayStation 3 now for a reward."
> 
> Seems like a pretty reasonable trade -- your son saves your life, you drop 500 dollars (or 600 if you're feeling extra thankful) to get him a PS3. Best part of the story though? When the co-anchor on the news show admits he has no idea how to use his own PS3



Is PS3 really worth your life.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

In america it is. Havent you seen the rush for iphone?


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 12, 2007)

Smart kid. The parent couldn't refuse the thing once his kid saved his life -_____-


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

They are all owned (iphone buyers).


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

well guys dont push ur papa into trouble and demand him a PS3 after saving him


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2007)

its a fair deal


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 12, 2007)

so moral of all such PS3 stories from america is that

*value of PS3 *www.goiit.com/images/symbols/40.png value of human life.*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 13, 2007)

> value of PS3 >= value of human life


you got it wrong

Value of PS3>= value of living for some years more.

after all he saved his life not as if he traded a PS3 for a infant


----------



## lalam (Aug 13, 2007)

Ha ha c'mon he's just a kid guys ha ha i think that is rather cute


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2007)

funny


----------



## alok4best (Aug 16, 2007)

He Deserves it ...smart kid too...knows what to ask for


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 16, 2007)

PS3 kharidne ke baad uska baap to garibi se hi mar jayega. To life batchane ka fayda kya hua?


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

I think that the kid was very clever,first he create trouble for his father & after he saved his father,kid was does for getting PS3,everything is planned in the mind of kid


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

> Son saves his Dad's life - wants a PS3 for it


  Does it means take the PS3 away and he will strike with vengeance and kill him.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> its a fair deal



+1 

Agree


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 25, 2007)

jab PS4 aa jayega tab..........kaisi deal hogi?????????


----------



## chicha (Aug 28, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Is PS3 really worth your life.



it is pretty ok, the dad would have surely asked if he wants some thing, and PS3 is a nice choice.

by the way he is only 9.


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 28, 2007)

just 9 years old and was able to control a 100,000 pound truck...isko toh ps3,x360 aur wii teeno dilana chahiye


----------



## chinmay (Aug 30, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Does it means take the PS3 away and he will strike with vengeance and kill him.



No, it just means he wants a PS3 as a token of appreciation. I am sure the whole thing is pretty much blown up. The actual conversation must be something like this :-

Dad - Thanks for saving my life son. You did a nice thing there and you deserve an award for it. What would you like dad to buy you for it?

Son -Okay pa, I like the PS3. Can I get it please?


Its just a funny little thing said by an immature 9 year old kid. No need to bring American culture in this. This could havehappened in India as well.


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

wow everyone having bad intentions stop this is not funny if u want a  ps3, point a gun at your dad and ask him^_^


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> wow everyone having bad intentions stop this is not funny if u want a  ps3, point a gun at your dad and ask him^_^


   Really ...! Alas! All dad are not the same.Try this and most will find them selves on the street scraping for the basic food,all for the love of PS3.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 2, 2007)

interesting story...


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

or u  can hire someone to do this for u^_^


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally he gets it :  Sony gives PS3 to the kid


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree chinmay, looks like they are just trying to sensationalise, makes the kid look like a thug


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

no theyre trying to increase their reputation


----------

